# Morning routine



## blessedwalnut (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi all, 

We are getting a cockapoo in February, and I wanted to see what people's morning routines are regarding feeding, walking and toilet (for the dog), especially people who do this before work. 

Do you normally take the dog outside for toilet, then feed him, then take him for a walk? Or do you feed him first? How long in between each? How long a walk do you go for in the morning? 

I'm trying to work out a good routine to establish while I am off with the puppy that I can carry on when I go back to work. (I know I won't be able to take him for long walks at first, and that he will need feeding more frequently as a puppy, but want to get a routine established for breakfast at least).

Nick

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's how I used to do it, back in the day. Wake and let pup out before anything else for toileting. Back inside for breakfast and all my own morning routines, pup usually toddling along. Then a really nice walk, to the river, dog park, park or other destination. Somewhere pup can be off leash, really get a chance to smell things, meet other dogs, do some training and so on. Then, and only then, to work, pup safely secured in a crate or penned off area. It means waking really early depending on your start time.


----------



## blessedwalnut (Nov 16, 2016)

fairlie said:


> Here's how I used to do it, back in the day. Wake and let pup out before anything else for toileting. Back inside for breakfast and all my own morning routines, pup usually toddling along. Then a really nice walk, to the river, dog park, park or other destination. Somewhere pup can be off leash, really get a chance to smell things, meet other dogs, do some training and so on. Then, and only then, to work, pup safely secured in a crate or penned off area. It means waking really early depending on your start time.


Thanks, that was what I was thinking. How long after eating can u take them for a walk? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

A lot will depend on whether your puppy has all of his shots. Usually the first few weeks require different morning routines as they aren't ok to do walks until their second round of shots. Before we could go on walks, I just substituted a lot of play and training instead. I also woke up two hours earlier so there was plenty of time to get them tired for their nap. How soon were you planning on going back to work? I ended up taking them to daycare once they were fully vaccinated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

It's usually going out for toileting first. Back to the house for a nice breakfast and then later out for a walk.


----------



## blessedwalnut (Nov 16, 2016)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> A lot will depend on whether your puppy has all of his shots. Usually the first few weeks require different morning routines as they aren't ok to do walks until their second round of shots. Before we could go on walks, I just substituted a lot of play and training instead. I also woke up two hours earlier so there was plenty of time to get them tired for their nap. How soon were you planning on going back to work? I ended up taking them to daycare once they were fully vaccinated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taking about 3 weeks off between me and my wife, and I think he should be able to get his second shots about a week after we pick him up (need to check with the vet). 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

I get up at 6am in the Summer and 6.30am in the Winter and take Millie out for a 1.25 mile walk,25minutes,where she does a wee and a poo.
As soon as we get back she has her breakfast and then she usually settles down for a nap.
Because we do this every day she has settled into a routine and we never have any problems.


----------



## blessedwalnut (Nov 16, 2016)

Milliesdad said:


> I get up at 6am in the Summer and 6.30am in the Winter and take Millie out for a 1.25 mile walk,25minutes,where she does a wee and a poo.
> As soon as we get back she has her breakfast and then she usually settles down for a nap.
> Because we do this every day she has settled into a routine and we never have any problems.


Is she okay not going back out after breakfast until lunchtime/later in the day, or do you need to take her back out again mid morning? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A young puppy will have different needs to an adult dog and will need less exercise, but more opportunities to toilet.

Certainly up until they were about 4 months old mine would go out in the garden have a little play and empty themselves - this would be when they woke as baby pups this might be 5:00am. After a play they would generally settle back for a sleep because they did not get breakfast until 6:30am. After eating back out in the garden for a play ant toilet and then out again for another opportunity before I left for school run/work.
They would have a short walk before their lunch feed and then another short walk in the winter before their tea, in the summer after.
As they get older eat less often and can walk further then your routine changes. By the time mine were 7 months old their routine would be 6:00am I'm up and by 6:20 we are off out for a walk, the majority of which is off lead through open ground where there are plenty of bunny and fox smells to investigate - when it is light there is also space for some games of fetch with a ball. Home by 7:15. Fed at 8 literally moments before I leave. On days there is no-one at home the dog walker picks them up at 12.30 and drops them home around 2:30 - they go to her house for a bit as well as out for a walk. I'm home most days by 4:30-5. In the summer we will have additionally evening walks as we live close to the beach and my daughter swims as much as possible (me only if it is really hot). The dogs have their tea at 6:00 and a short walk over the field behind our house sometime between 9 and 10 for about 15 mins.
This works well for us - the dogs are no trouble in the house - or on walks  You will find a routine that works for you - but do be aware that the exercise requirements of a puppy change as they grow and dogs who have had plenty of exercise are generally happy and easier companions!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

blessedwalnut said:


> Taking about 3 weeks off between me and my wife, and I think he should be able to get his second shots about a week after we pick him up (need to check with the vet).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




In addition to a morning routine, your pup will need breaks during the day to potty and play. And potty. When they were small, after my morning routine, my two would sleep for a couple of hours until my dad got there. After a couple hours they'd nap for another couple hours. Then he'd do another round of playing at potting before their afternoon nap. I'd get home between 4-5 and have our evening routine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

blessedwalnut said:


> Is she okay not going back out after breakfast until lunchtime/later in the day, or do you need to take her back out again mid morning?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


She usually goes out again between 11 and 12 o'clock for her second poo, she has her second meal at 3 o'clock and another walk at 6 o'clock and does a final poo at 10 o'clock and then bedtime. In the Summertime she's out all day but in the Winter it's too wet, she loves digging and gets in a right state if we leave her out.


----------



## blessedwalnut (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all your responses, this has been really helpful

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

